# Young Female at Butts Co AC in Georgia



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That dog would be adopted in ten minutes here- people would be getting in fights over who saw her first! What a doll. If I wasn't about to pop, I'd take her and find her a home happily.


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA213.html

the shelters contact info.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you contact the Georgia golden rescue groups? There are several listed at 

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, how precious!!!! She has a very familiar look about her, in that 3rd pic.


Do you have a link to that site?


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Just posted a link, she isn't at my shelter, but I am contacting low country golden retriever rescue for her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jroland said:


> Just posted a link, she isn't at my shelter, but I am contacting low country golden retriever rescue for her.


 
Emailed
GRRA
Adopt a Golden of Atlanta


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you! I was just trying to find their contact info so I could email them as well


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jroland said:


> Thank you! I was just trying to find their contact info so I could email them as well


 
She's not listed anymore?

I went back to double check something, and the listing is gone? Anyone else getting that too?


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> She's not listed anymore?
> 
> I went back to double check something, and the listing is gone? Anyone else getting that too?


 Maybe a glitch????
Here she is http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13229246


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o84un4iSFuE

Video of her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

what a doll!


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Ugh... just found out this particular facility gasses


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jroland said:


> Ugh... just found out this particular facility gasses


VERY HIGH kill shelter


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

SGD is on the case too


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Please let me know if you hear from grra is that saving georgia dogs? that is where I got her info from  LCGRR may be interested, I am waiting on an email back, may be tomorrow before I know anything


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jroland said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o84un4iSFuE
> 
> Video of her.


 
Awww, What a Love Bug she is!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

*No Name * POOR BABY HAS NO NAME!!!

Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 3566 
Butts County Animal Control, Jackson, GA 
Butts County Animal Control 
Jackson, GA 
770-775-8013 
See more pets from Butts County Animal Control 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA213

Butts County Animal Control
Our Pet List

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.
News
We always have several loving animals looking for a forever home. Please look past our sometimes rough exteriors and see our hearts of gold. 
Who We Are
We are an Animal Control Office located in Jackson, Ga. We always have several animals available for adoption. Please CALL if you see something you are interested Our Number is 770-775-8013 Our hours are Monday through Friday 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM. We are closed for lunch from 12-1. 
Adopting a friend
Our Adoption fees are $25.00 for all animals. If it is a Puppy/kitten you have 30 days after it turns 6 motnhs old to have it spayed/ neutered. You also have 30 days after the puppy/kitten turns 3 months old to have it vaccinated against Rabies. If you adopt an adult Cat/Dog. You MUST have the Cat/Dog Spayed/Neutered and vaccinated against Rabies within 30 days of adoption. If you do not comply with this you will be taken to court and fined accordingly. ***Please note we do not test for heartworms or FeLv/Fiv at this shelter. We also do not vaccinate. We reccommend that you take the adopted animal to a veterinarian of your chioce as soon as possible. Keep in mind that all cats/dogs/puppies/kittens adopted from our shelter qualify for 1 month free Sheltercare insurance!! Please sign up as soon as you adopt your new pet. 
Come Visit Us!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Butts County Animal Control 
158 Bibb Station Rd 

Jackson, GA 30233 
Phone: 770-775-8013

*Email: PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL THIS SHELTER CALL ONLY THERE IS NO INTENET ACCESS AT THE SHELTER> THIS SITE IS MAINTAINED BY A VOLUNTEER AS A FAVOR TO BUTTS COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL. Click here for a list of pets at this shelter *http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...contact=&name=&shelterid=GA213&sort=&preview=


*MAYBE IF YOU CALL THE VOLUNTEER SHE COULD HELP YOU GET HER OUT OF THERE*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jroland said:


> Please let me know if you hear from grra is that saving georgia dogs? that is where I got her info from  LCGRR may be interested, I am waiting on an email back, may be tomorrow before I know anything


 
Will update as soon as I hear anything from anybody.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRA is going to check her out


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

If I can find someone to bring her to me, I will drive her the rest of the way to Savannah and she can go to Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jroland*

Jroland: I jsut emld. you.
GRRA is Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta Pls call and email them to see if they can get her for you or if they are rescuing her.

Here is the link to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues

www.grca-nrc.org

Karen
[email protected]

****WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED, JROLAND?


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Jroland: I jsut emld. you.
> GRRA is Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta Pls call and email them to see if they can get her for you or if they are rescuing her.
> 
> Here is the link to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues
> ...


I didn't get your email, I am located in Dublin, GA... The drive from Butts wouldn't be too bad, but for me to go north to butts, then turn around and drive south to Savannah would take at least 8 hours (probably more)


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jroland - just e-mailed you. Might be able to help out w/ p/u and getting her to you if you have a definite rescue that will take and we can coordinate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Thank you SO MUCH FOR offering to help Jessica-nobody has.

Here is Jessica's email: [email protected]


----------

